# Sterling Boat Trailer



## Gf7508 (Jan 17, 2014)

I am searching for Sterling boat trailers, all or parts. I have a restoration project on my fathers 1966 trailer for a 14-16 foot boat. I know it's a long shot, but I'm sure there are a few sitting around somewhere.

Thanks


----------



## FlaBryan (Sep 13, 2014)

I have a Sterling trailer for sale.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Might be cheaper to buy one not needing restoration, in grc. Check Pat's Boats in Akron. He has several used trailers on hand.


----------



## Gf7508 (Jan 17, 2014)

This one is complete, looking for another like it


----------



## benhartmannn (Feb 24, 2021)

Gf7508 said:


> I am searching for Sterling boat trailers, all or parts. I have a restoration project on my fathers 1966 trailer for a 14-16 foot boat. I know it's a long shot, but I'm sure there are a few sitting around somewhere.
> 
> Thanks


I recently got one of theses and i was wondering if you could tell me if your trailer had a VIN or serial number. Mines been painted over many times and i found one plate o the back but don’t know exactly what to look for, thanks.


----------



## Gf7508 (Jan 17, 2014)

benhartmannn said:


> I recently got one of theses and i was wondering if you could tell me if your trailer had a VIN or serial number. Mines been painted over many times and i found one plate o the back but don’t know exactly what to look for, thanks.
> View attachment 464856
> View attachment 464856


Here is what was on mine


----------



## Mzem10 (Aug 17, 2021)

How do you go about finding a date for these? I have. Sterling Mariner model that I am looking to restore. I have a serial number but nothing I can find about a year


----------



## Gf7508 (Jan 17, 2014)

Not sure. My father bought mine new in 1966, date is on the registration.


----------



## Mzem10 (Aug 17, 2021)

Gf7508 said:


> Not sure. My father bought mine new in 1966, date is on the registration.


Yeah I am not going to be able to get a date off the registration


----------

